# Was ist ein Tiroler Hölz genau?



## Hunter (25. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,genaugenommen steht das Hölzel nicht in Wasser! Es liegt einfach auf Grund. Beim Anschlag hebt es sich aber blitzartig vom Grund, dass man so Hängern aus dem Weg geht.
Gut ist es auch bei schlammigen Grund, bei dem die Bleie schnell einsinken, da das Hölzel sehr lang ist (wie siegerlaender beschriben hat), bleibt die Öse immer frei und der Fisch merkt keinen unnötigen Widerstand, der durch den Schlamm entsteht, wenn die Öse eingesunken wäre.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es lebe das Catch und Release


----------



## Franky (25. Dezember 2001)

Moin moin,ich biete mal noch eine Variante an: es "steht" auf 45° am Grund... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nein, kein Scheiß - einige der "Hölzchen" liegen tatsächlich am Grund, wie Sven beschrieb, andere "stehen" bis 45° "aufrecht"... Aber genug der Haarspalterei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: der Zweck ist ja eindeutig: die Dinger verhindern tatsächlich so manchen Hänger!
Warum man sie allerdings verbieten muß, ist mir ein Rätsel, denn nicht das Blei, sondern der Köder "fängt" den Fisch, und von solchen Verboten hab ich auch noch nix gehört. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Case (25. Dezember 2001)

hallo Skunk.
Das Hölzel verwende ich zum angeln in stärkerer Strömung auf Forellen und Äschen. Es wird ans Ende der Hauptschnur gebunden, und im Abstand von ca 100cm zur Rute hin, wird ein 50cm Vorfach mit nassfliege befestigt. Das Hölzel wird stromauf eingeworfen und an gespannter Schnur mit der Strömung treiben gelassen. Das Hölzel hüpft über den kiesigen Grund, und verleiht der Fliege dabei ruckartige Bewegung. Durch die Anordnung ( Blei ganz am Ende, Fliege davor ) treibt die Fliege frei im Wasser, ziemlich nahe am Grund mit etwa der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Ist ein etwas arbeitsintensives, aber recht erfolgreiches angeln ( Werfen, treiben lassen, ......)
Ich hoff ich hab das so einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben, wenn nicht, mail ich Dir gern mal eine skizze. >Ist in machen Gewässern verboten, weil es tatsächlich erfolgreich ist.
Achja, bei Biss sofort anschlagen.Gruß und schöne Weihnachten
Case

-------------------------------------------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Case am 25-12-2001 um 11:27.]


----------



## Platti (25. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Skunk,das beschriebene "Hölzl", also Blei-Kunststoffröhrchen-Wirbel ist das ideale Grundblei z.B. fürs Pickerfischen. Du bleibst auch bei hängerträchtigstem Grund mit dem Blei so gut wie nie hängen. Probiers mal.GrußPlatti 

-------------------------------------------------------
...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Skunk2000 (25. Dezember 2001)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Also ich lese in der Blinker oft dass z.B bei einem Gewässertip steht: Tiroler Hölz und alle abarten sind streng verboten!!!
Was ist ein Tiroler hölz und warum ist dass verboten?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## siegerlaender (25. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Skunk!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, ein Tiroler Hölzel ist so ne Art Stehaufblei. Früher waren die Dinger aus Holz, daher der Name. Heute sehen sie etwa so aus: unten das Blei, dann ein Stück Gummischlauch und oben eine Öse zum Einhängen. In dem Schlauch ist Luft und deshalb steht das Blei am Bewässergrund. An Fließgewässern kann man damit prima den Köder in Grundnähe anbieten. Das Hölzel hält den Köder vom Boden (Schlick/Hindernisse)ab und der kann so prima angeboten werden. Manche Leute glauben das Tiroler-Hölzel funktioniert so gut, daß man es verbieten muß.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## havkat (25. Dezember 2001)

Das Tiroler in Verbindung mit einem Streamer oder ´ner Nymphe ist lebensgefährlich für große Forellen bzw. Grundäschen. Deshalb ist es in vielen Salmonidengewässern verboten. Gefischt mit einer Tubenfliege hat´s mir schon manche Meerforelle und auch ein paar Lachse gebracht.(Mörrum, Ätran usw.)

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## TommyD (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi
Das ist sowas ähnliches ein Stehaufblei das funkt genau so die hab ich mir selbergebaut und die funktionieren. Ein Stehaufblei ist aber nichtsogut für die Fliesgewässer geeignet da es mehr Ströhmungswiederstand als ein Tiroler Hölzel bietet.Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## havkat (30. Dezember 2001)

Moin Skunk!
Diese Stehaufbleie sind sehr gut zum Zander/Aalfischen geeignet. Bei Strömung und unreinem Grund gibt´s allerdings Hängerstress. Wenn Du mit Fliegen o.ä. in Fliessgewässern loslegen willst hab ich noch ´nen Tip (von schwedischen Anglern abgeschaut):
Besorge Dir "Gardinenschnur". Ist ein mit Blei gefüllter Gewebeschlauch. Gibt´s in verschiedenen Stärken von leicht für Gardinen bis schwer für Vorhänge. Ein Stück in gewünschter Länge abschneiden und am Seitenarm befestigen. Da diese Schnur flexibel und geschmeidig ist, setzt sie sich nicht so schnell zwischen Steinen fest.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Skunk2000 (31. Dezember 2001)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also ich war am Samstag bei G+W angelmarkt (ich weiß kennt keiner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) und der verkäufer hat mir so ein anderes Teil angeboten und hat gemeint es wäre besser wie ein normales Tiroler Hölz! Es ist unten ein Blei dann ein Drahtstab ca. 10cm und oben eine Korkkugel: sieht ungefähr so aus:

             ====
            ====== _______________ Korkkugel!
             ====
              I
              I
              i
              I
              I___________________Drahtstab
              I
              I
              I 
              I
             ====
            ======_______________Blei
             ====Ich hoffe man erkennt es 
Gruß Skunk2000


-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Neckarangler (28. Februar 2004)

dein benutzername gefaellt mir, keep on smoking


----------



## nikmark (28. Februar 2004)

Ja, sowas mit Draht und Korkkugel habe ich mir auch schon selber gebaut. Wenn du dann noch den Haken auftreiben lässt, ist es für das Grundangeln auf schlammigen Grund genial.
Das "echte" Hölzl ist aber für den Zweck gemeint, den Case meinte ! Hänger vermeiden in starker Stömung auf steinigem Grund (Gebirgsbäche etc.), denn dann kann es richtig hoppeln und der Köder ist ungemein attraktiv  :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Februar 2004)

@SKUNK2000:
Dein zuvor beschribenes Blei soll eigentlich nicht der vermiderten Hängergefahr dienen, sondern es dem Fisch eine leichtere Köderaufnahme ermöglichen.Ich komme zu dieser Aussage, da ich in einem Angelbuch eine Skizze sah und als Blei ein Kugelblei diente...die Korkugel soll die Schnur vom grund abheben und so kann die Schnur im Falle eines Bisses viel besser ablaufen.
Top fürs ZANDER- UND AALANGELN!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## arno (28. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Nach dem ich das hier gerade gelesen habe, hab ich mal kurz gebastelt!
Morgen wird getestet!!!
In der Badewanne funst es schon mal , auch wenn meine Frau noch drin liegt!


----------

